# Oil Change Interval



## fenafeal (Dec 10, 2009)

Dealer says to change oil every 5000 miles. The manual from my Eos 2.0T 2008 states 10000 miles interval. Do you have any idea who is right? I am sure this topic has been dicussed before but what do you think?
Thank you !!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Oil Change Interval (fenafeal)*

It has been discussed previously, but no problem.
If you read any owners manual closely you will find it states something along the lines of: "change the oil every XXXXX miles (km) or more often if driven under extreme driving conditions. Your certified (VW, Honda, GM, etc.) dealer can provide recommendations on the appropriate oil change interval".
"Extreme" driving conditions include driving in extreme cold, extreme heat, flucuating temperatures, dusty conditions, high humidity, stop and go driving, short trips, etc. etc.
In other words, vitually every car on the road could be deemed to be operating under extreme conditions.
You have every right to follow the interval recommended in the owners manual, BUT, if you experience a major engine problem your dealer will be certain to note that they recommended you follow the "extreme conditions" oil change interval, and you could run into hassles with warranty claims.
In my opinion, the cost of an oil/filter change is cheap insurance against possible engine problems.
Additionally it gives a technician the opportunity to check your car over for other problems that may be developing before they become problematic.
Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 10:11 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## fenafeal (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Oil Change Interval (just4fun)*

Thank you Kevin for your guidance. Very clear !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Feal


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Oil Change Interval (fenafeal)*

I think one should be able to get by with the recomended 10k changes....BUT....you would have to pay close attention to your oil level...it would need several top-offs in that time I'm sure. Remember, it's in the dealer's best interest to go agaist the factory recomended interval. If you have questions about what constitutes heavy driving why not call vw directly? 
I "chipped" my car so it was no question for me....I felt it would be appropriate to do 5k changes.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

there is no special maintenance schedule for "extreme conditions" in the owner's manual, nor in the Bentley service manual.
Yes, VW specifies 10,000 mile oil change interval.
However, since the 2.0T is extremely hard on the oil, 5000 mile oil changes are preferred--- so the dealership is actually (for once) looking out for your best interests for reliability.
these engines tend to be oil burners. 1 quart every 1200 miles is considered to be normal according to VW


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

No, there is not a specified maintenance schedule for extreme/severe operating conditions.
There is however a small paragraph that basically states if your vehicle is operated in severe conditions some maintenance items may need to be performed more often. (see attached image from the 2006 Eos OM)








The statement is rather ambiguous regarding exactly what conditions are considered severe/extreme, and the "etc." in the description leaves it wide open to interpretation. 
It then goes on to advise that if you have any questions about the best way to service your vehicle, ask your authorized dealer.
I am still of the mindset that there are many more honest dealerships (businesses in general) than dishonest. Auto manufactures rely on their authorized dealers to evaluate regional environmental factors and individual driving conditions and recommend a suitable service interval.
The final decision of course lies with the owner, and we are free to maintain our vehicles as we see fit.
Be aware though, if the delear notes on your service record that severe service maintenance intervals were recomended, this will likely be considered when sorting out warranty claims.

Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 1:47 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## fenafeal (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: (just4fun)*

What it is amazing for me is that for models 2009 and up VW offers free service every 10,000 miles, the same that the owners manual states and not 5,000- It is good for them, 10,000 when they pay but it is 5,000 when the money comes from owners pocket !! Coherent isnt it?









Regards


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

that is exactly what makes me mad. just4fun has faith that they are honest. I wish I shared it. 
How convenient to recommend one thing out of pocket, and another when they pay for it. I just don't have as much faith.
I drive mine less than 8K a year, so I change it every 5K.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (fenafeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fenafeal* »_What it is amazing for me is that for models 2009 and up VW offers free service every 10,000 miles, the same that the owners manual states and not 5,000- It is good for them, 10,000 when they pay but it is 5,000 when the money comes from owners pocket !! Coherent isnt it?









Regards

Certainly makes one raise an eyebrow.








I'm pretty certain we don't get that offer here, so wasn't aware of it.
Kevin


----------

